# What is on your short list?



## jeffjunstrom

What is next on your wish list, if money/the spouse/time wasn't an issue? I don't mean pie-in-the-sky dreams (I'm sure we'd all like to have the super fancy greens machines they use at St. Andrews), I mean legit lawn/garden/hobby items that you've had your eye on that you just haven't pulled the trigger on for whatever reason...

1) Cal Trimmers 5-blade high HOC - I'm terrified to get into the reel game, and the $1500 cost of entry has me hesitant. One day.

2) Outdoor shed - we priced a Tuff Shed at Home Depot, but with lumber still high we're probably going to wait. Looking at a 10x12 with a couple windows and an entry ramp

3) Gorilla cart - I don't haul a lot of stuff, so it's not a necessity. I also don't have a place to put it yet, as I'm currently in the market for a shed (see (2), above)

4) Idech power rotary scissors - String trimming is my least favorite step in my current lawn care routine, so this is probably my next purchase, once I land on which stick I want to buy to put the scissors on

5) Hoselink system - I don't know who on here initially brought it up, but after research this system looks awesome. If the scissors aren't my next purchase, this will be (once the extra housing clamps are back in stock)

6) 2-iron - Contrary to most amateur golfers, I hit my irons fairly well and can't hit a hybrid to save my life. After watching Spieth put a T200 2-iron in his bag for The Open, my desire for a driving iron was renewed.


----------



## Herring

1) Eley hose reels on each side of the house with nice hoses and nozzles.

2) Ego string trimmer and blower, and power rotary scissors to go with it! Still dragging around the corded leaf blower, and everything it catches on, but it works.

3) Gas dethatcher/verticutter.

4) 4 gallon battery backpack sprayer, Flowzone or My4Sons. My two gallon sprayers plus is great but filling up a couple times would be better than a few times.

5) Mountain of free USGA sand behind the house for yearly top dressing.


----------



## Cory

15+ acres


----------



## Amoo316

It's ONLY $30K, but if money wasn't a factor I'd definitely own this bad boy. More realistically I'll probably hit up a used equipment auction in a few years and try to find a spreader/sprayer in decent shape with decent capacity in the $2-3K range


----------



## White94RX

Herring said:


> 1) Eley hose reels on each side of the house with nice hoses and nozzles.


This!!!


----------



## ksturfguy

60x40 outbuilding, permagreen or some ride on sprayer, golf simulator would probably be my top 3 but I'm sure I'm forgetting about something

Oh ya an irrigation system


----------



## pennstater2005

Ryobi 4 gallon backpack sprayer. Don't spray much but when I do I dread it now with the hand pump Chapin even with the TeeJet nozzles and CF valve.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Toro greens master


----------



## Thejarrod

walker mower
Spreader Mate B
Power Spreader to push that spreader mate around
https://www.powerspreaders.com/about-walk-behind-spreaders/


----------



## Retromower

1.) 2021 Ford Bronco Sport Big Bend
2.) Milwaukee M18 Fuel 7 1/14" sliding miter saw
3.) Milwaukee M18 Fuel 8 1/2" table saw
Thats it for me, really. Ive already got a garage full of a bunch of wonderful tools that allow me to do pretty much anything woodworking, auto repair or home DIY project you could imagine. Im very happy with my Fiskars reel mower and my Milwaukee trimmer/blower and my little Scotts Mini spreader.
Ive already got a nice little Ryobi miter saw and Craftsman table saw that work just fine but if Im dreaming, there is no comparison between a $150 Ryobi miter saw, a $200 Craftsman table saw and a $500 Milwaukee miter saw or table saw.


----------



## Talental

Not yard related but…

1) finish up private pilots license 
2) get instrument rating 
All in the piper Saratoga that I would own.


----------



## ALPHA

Take down my current shop and build a 60x100 shop.

Upgrade my tractor to a 5R.

Buy a seed drill.

Get irrigation.

Get ASV to deliver my track loader.

Own a Harley Rake.


----------



## Katodude

Build a monstrosity of an outdoor kitchen/man cave. About 800 square feet with slide down hurricane glass garage doors, air conditioning, wine cellar, fridge, dishwasher, 85" tv, and a huge couch.

It would have a grill, side burner, griddle, pizza oven, and BGE.


----------



## CrispyLawn

1) A decent battery powered sprayer. Currently getting by with no sprayer but everyone with a hand pump one seems to just want a decent battery powered one.
2) Air compressor + brad nailer. Lowes sells a compressor that's supposed to be really quiet that I'm interested in.
3) A toro time-master or something better than my used hand-me-down craftsman mower. 
4) A new grill

I just got myself an affordable table saw and miter saw so I should be good on toys for a bit.


----------



## cavince79

CrispyLawn said:


> 1) A decent battery powered sprayer. Currently getting by with no sprayer but everyone with a hand pump one seems to just want a decent battery powered one.


While I love my battery sprayer, I got by for 10+ years using a $15 2 gallon HDX pump sprayer on a 1 acre lot. My lot is much smaller now but I still reach fory 1 gallon Scotts sprayer quite often. I hate to use the 4 gallon sprayer for small loads, just seems like a waste to me.

For me, I'm currently lusting after an automower to throw on my front lawn. Looking at all the available brands, though so far the obvious is Husqvarna and I like the Gardena Sileno Minimo, which I've read is made by Husqvarna, but lacks local dealer support.


----------



## Ware

cavince79 said:


> CrispyLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) A decent battery powered sprayer. Currently getting by with no sprayer but everyone with a hand pump one seems to just want a decent battery powered one.
> 
> 
> 
> While I love my battery sprayer, I got by for 10+ years using a $15 2 gallon HDX pump sprayer on a 1 acre lot. My lot is much smaller now but I still reach fory 1 gallon Scotts sprayer quite often. I hate to use the 4 gallon sprayer for small loads, just seems like a waste to me...
Click to expand...

Boy not me - I'll mix up as little as a gallon in my battery backpack sprayer just to avoid having to set it down and pump it. Not to mention the pressure stability the electric pump provides without having to purchase/install a CF valve.


----------



## CenlaLowell

1). Eley for each side of the home
2). Permagreen 
3.) Landzie 8 foot leveler
4). Equipment to Prepare better for storm and ice season


----------



## Drix

jeffjunstrom said:


> ...
> 
> 3) Gorilla cart - I don't haul a lot of stuff, so it's not a necessity. I also don't have a place to put it yet, as I'm currently in the market for a shed (see (2), above)
> ...
> 
> 6) 2-iron - Contrary to most amateur golfers, I hit my irons fairly well and can't hit a hybrid to save my life. After watching Spieth put a T200 2-iron in his bag for The Open, my desire for a driving iron was renewed.


gorilla cart, So I had been Hemmin and hawing over getting one for a while. last Christmas my wife got me one to my surprise. I used as soon as the growing season started and instantly knew I would never use my wheel barrow again.

I have been intrigued with that same 2 iron. although I have lost some distance with my 3/4 irons, I still cant hit a hybrid either.

My List is
1) Allett Mower.
2) Re-grade part of my front lawn. 
3) Add better audio to my Garage golf Sim. (only if I find a good used deal)


----------



## jerrywil

There is only one important thing on my short list and it is not material.
I want to start writing again. No idea why i am not doing it.
Maybe it is a good idea to sign up for one of this courses https://www.skillcourses.com/online-writing-courses/ and finally start doing something i really like.


----------



## Shindoman

A Plugr style aerator. 
https://www.billygoat.com/na/en_us/product-catalog/aerator/pl18-ser-18-width-plugr-reciprocating-aerator.html


----------



## ABC123

A 16x40 shed and re side the house. Can't have enough room for storage.


----------



## jerrywil

At the moment i can only think of all the Christmas presents i need to buy.
Anyone ordering stuff from boscovs? How good us this customer service of them?
Are the deliveries mostly on time or did you have some troubles with them?


----------



## thebmrust

I have a lot of “if money wasn’t an issue” short lists. But if we contain it to “lawn care” mine is better equipment setup.
1) tractor w implements (including a Rotadairon)
2) excellent riding mower setup
3) better sprayer and spreader options for the above 1&2
4) more time to do it all


----------



## thebmrust

jerrywil said:


> There is only one important thing on my short list and it is not material.
> I want to start writing again. No idea why i am not doing it.
> Maybe it is a good idea to sign up for one of this courses https://www.skillcourses.com/online-writing-courses/ and finally start doing something i really like.


A page a day is a book in a year. 

I want to encourage you to just sit and free write once a day. It’s hard. I respect those who can do it.


----------

